# For Sale/Swaps



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok so I have a small collection of things that I need to clear from the house before I bring more things up from my long suffering mothers and then carrying on the same procedure.

OK for now this is what I have AS THE REST HAS BEEN TAKEN/TRADED AT LGC

High Elves will be taking photos and posting this weekend HELD FOR DJINN
5 Dragon Princes (on spruces, gw new plastic)
20 Sea Guard (iob)
16 Spearmen (assembled with shields and accessories on spruces)
17 Sword masters (14 painted)
32 Archers (partially assembled)
10 Ellyrian reavers
2 Repeater Bolt Thrower
High Elf Mage

Tau
Ethereal

Eldar
Avatar of Khain (metal unassembled currently missing one arm but know where that is and getting beginning of july)

I am ideally looking to begin an empire army so would ideally like to swap models for models, otherwise money will be fine.

I will be editting stuff on a first come first served basis as well as adding things as they appear within the collection of stuff to get rid of.

Please PM me with your wants ect.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you might want to consider some photos as you are a relatively new member and people might want to see the condition the models are in before making an offer.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi yes I am taking photos tonight and updating then, whatever doesn't go will end up on ebay or LGC bitsbin.

Thanks for the input


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I am very interested in Covenant - please post some pics and an asking price.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Priobably can't get it but (once I see pics) what do you want for the HE stuff.

I had a damn Empire army for years, no one ever wanted it, sold it for cheap and now everyone wants then *SIGH*


----------

